# Now the rabbit died



## Jeff Wright (Mar 7, 2019)

So I get home this morning and my dog is laying on my porch covered in dirt and mud and has a rabbit in his mouth. He's not bloody, just dirty. 
Now, my neighbors raised these rabbits for 4H and have blue ribbon winners. I instantly knew it was one of theirs. So I get the rabbit away from my dog, I take it inside, wash all the dirt off and before my neighbors got home I took it over, put him back in the cage and went back home. 
Not 30 minutes later I hear my neighbors screaming, so I go out and ask them what's wrong? 
They tell me their rabbit died three days ago and they buried it but now it's back in the cage.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 7, 2019)

............


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2019)

Got a Chuckle out of me 

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 7, 2019)

Yup still laugh at it heard it before but still funny.

Warren


----------



## dward51 (Mar 7, 2019)

Ooooooo..... Pet Cemetery... did not end well


----------



## Widowmaker (Mar 7, 2019)

OMG!!! Too funny!! Good nose on your dog BTW!


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 7, 2019)

Lol! I didn't realize at first this was the joke forum so I was thinking you're a total ass for putting it back in the hutch, good one!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 7, 2019)

You cracked me up!


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 7, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Lol! I didn't realize at first this was the joke forum so I was thinking you're a total ass for putting it back in the hutch, good one!


I'm not sure which is funnier, the joke or this reaction!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2019)

LOL---Good one, Jeff !!
Now you reminded me of an Old one---Guess I'll Post it.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 16, 2019)

You made me laugh! Good one!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 6, 2019)

That's funny.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2019)

LOL---I love it !!
We had a Dog when I was a Kid.
We took her hunting all the time & she was great at finding Rabbits.
Somehow she got the idea that since we liked to bring Dead Rabbits home, she thought she'd help.
This post has extra meaning to me, because she often brought home partial carcasses & set them on the Front porch, we assumed she was bringing them home for us.

Bear


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (May 6, 2019)

I live in a subdivision with fairly large wooded lots.  I used to do a lot of duck hunting and would clean the ducks in the back yard and throw the scraps in the woods.  I came home one day and the neighbor was in the corner of my yard with his dog.  He walked over to tell me his story about the dog.  He showed me one of the ducks that i had recently discarded and told me how he knew his dog was fast but he didn't think he was fast enough to catch a live duck.  Man was he proud.  I didn't have the heart to tell him that I had thrown that duck carcass out the saturday before.


----------

